# Epi kockii



## MorandiWine (Sep 14, 2020)

I took this one in for judging on a whim. Knew it had little to no chance and sure enough got screened. The lack of symmetry is plainly obvious. Color is great though. Maybe next bloom...

Tyler


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 14, 2020)

Lovely

How do you grow it? I have tried with no success.


----------



## luvsorchids (Sep 14, 2020)

Not one I've seen before. Very cool. 


Susan


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2020)

interesting flower


----------



## MorandiWine (Sep 15, 2020)

Leslie

I treat it like a Masdevallia. Cool, moist, good air and a significant amount of water. It must like what I do because there are six new growths! 

Potted in a mix of bark, moss and hydroton. 20ppm water with nutrients and CaMg to bring it up to 175ppm. Generally use 20-20-20 all year and sometimes splash in a little kelp.

Thats it


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 15, 2020)

MorandiWine said:


> Leslie
> 
> I treat it like a Masdevallia. Cool, moist, good air and a significant amount of water. It must like what I do because there are six new growths!
> 
> ...


Ah that’s why mine suffers. I grew it intermediate. I’ll retry again. Thanks!!


----------



## Chaunie (Sep 15, 2020)

I think it could be awarded in the future. I looked at the previous awards. With a flower like this I would recommend that you put a bit of polish into your presentation. (Well, OK, this is always a good idea, even if you have a flower that can be seen from across a crowded room.) Maybe it was cleaned up when you took it in as compared to the photo, but if you took it in in this same condition, I have suggestions. Trim the cut or broken leaf into a V shape, more natural leaf tip shape, no more than a day prior to judging and apply a little neosporin to the trimmed edges to prevent it from browning for a couple of days. Remove the rusty wire. You want the judges to focus on your flower, not be distracted by negatives. The flowers in the more recent awards are more symmetrical than these, but you may have a more symmetrical flower next blooming too. Good luck on your next attempt! And great job growing - I have not seen one of these.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2020)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MorandiWine (Sep 15, 2020)

These pics were pre “working” a couple days before submitting. All the issues you brought up were addressed and more. Glad to see that others agree with what needed to be done.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 17, 2020)

I too have never seen this species before -interesting and great coloured flowers. And with that growth vigour, you will "soon" have a specimen plant!
With my track record (read: growth conditions) of killing off Masdevalia not one for me, though.


----------

